# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.8.8 - Samsung I9505, S7500L and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.8.8 is out! 
Added support for
Samsung GT-I9505, Samsung GT-S7500L, Huawei E173z-1, Huawei E303s-2, Huawei K3770   Medusa Box v1.8.8 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung GT-I9505* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung GT-S7500L* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Maurioski).*Huawei E173z-1* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Huawei E303s-2* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Huawei K3770* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair. 
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   There's always a room for improvement and Medusa Box has the proof - only the most important updates made specially for you!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

